# Websites to find rooms to rent in Halifax NS



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know of any good websites for Halifax NS? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know of any good websites for Halifax NS? Thanks



Lets google it for you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Joanna,

My apologies for the tone of my reply. On the email alerting me of your question it did not show the heading, just the question, so I answered accordingly. Now when I read the heading I realize you are seeking more detailed information. Hopefully someone with information on Halifax will be along soon to provide better a better reply for you.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

_Joanna_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know of any good websites for Halifax NS? Thanks


 Try......... halifaxinfo.com ...... there is a section for hotels, motels, inns, hostels and bed and breakfast.. cheers


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Try......... halifaxinfo.com ...... there is a section for hotels, motels, inns, hostels and bed and breakfast.. cheers


Thanks Jen, i will take a look at that now. No worries Auld Yin i had not seen the reply and i was just being lazy not including the title in my my message too!


----------



## BluenoseGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Kijiji 
The Chronicle Herald - local halifax paper
barginhunter 

all good places to look for a place


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

halifax rooms & shares classifieds - craigslist


----------

